# OS X freezes!! Help!



## Tjash2010 (Jul 15, 2004)

I just got a new G3 Ibook 500mhz Dual USB model. It has a 10GB HDD and 192MB of Ram.

I put OS X which came with it over 9.2. Everytime I wanted you use an application it would try to start up the Classic Enviroment and my computer would completely lock down.

So I would have to restart my computer completely over again.

So I tryed formatting and installing just OS X and I couldnt open barely anything. 

When I tryed opening Preview it would completely freeze up and not work.

Any suggestions, please help!!!


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Any G3 Ibook I've seen OS X on, struggles to cope, unless memory is boosted to the max (that's certainly the case with Panther)

Have tried using Disk First Aid to repair any disk problems? (try booting from CD if u cant access it through a clean boot).

Off hand Im not sure on the spec for OS X, but a 10g HD seems small for such an installation


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

as z mentioned, believe your system to be lacking the resources to properly run OS X...

Might also check out the following for help for your situation and OS X info:
http://m8trix.spymac.net/blog/
http://applejack.sourceforge.net/
http://www.macmaps.com/directoryfaq.html
http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/repairprocess.html
http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/maintainingmacosx.html
http://applejack.sourceforge.net/

Good luck!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Tjash2010 said:


> I just got a new G3 Ibook 500mhz Dual USB model. It has a 10GB HDD and 192MB of Ram. I put OS X which came with it over 9.2. Everytime I wanted you use an application it would try to start up the Classic Enviroment and my computer would completely lock down. So I would have to restart my computer completely over again. So I tryed formatting and installing just OS X and I couldnt open barely anything. When I tryed opening Preview it would completely freeze up and not work. Any suggestions, please help!!!


Though OSX will run on 256MB of RAM, it will be very slow. You need at least 512MB RAM for OSX to operate smoothly.

Application programs were written specifically for OS9, and upgrades were required (or new programs were written) for OSX. It sounds as if you're trying to use applications that were written for OS9, since once you try to run an application, the system tries to launch OS9 (normal for this procedure). It's better to have both OS9 and OSX installed so that you don't have to buy new application software--unless it's something you want to do or is necessary.

Be that as it may, I'd say upgrade your RAM and keep OS9 and OSX installed.

Also, you can choose which system to use at startup. Default should be OSX, unless the majority of your programs are written for OS9. It's not difficult to switch back and forth. The way to do that is through System Preferences (look for Startup Disk).

Good luck.

Martha


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Zoombini and Hobbes are correct. That's a small hard drive. Minimum these days is 40 GB. However, if you're running older software and using OS9 only, that might not be an issue.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeap, what she said!  Seriously, that reference to "resources" in my post included both the HD and the RAM, but esp that min bare bones number indicated above, 192...  But, also need to check the rest of your system too [after installing more RAM... ] via the hints in the links above and elsewhere to make sure your computer is in top shape. Good luck!


----------



## Tjash2010 (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, Thanks for all your help. I had my friend look at it too and well she said it would just be better for me to sell it again and she can get me awesome deals on new Dell laptops. So I might just give that a try.

I kinda thought that you needed more Ram but since I can get awesome deals on new top of the line Dells I will do that instead of spending 69.99 for more ram and like 75.00 more for a bigger hard drive.


Even thought this laptop is almost stripped of everything I still see these selling for over 400.00 on Ebay and I hope I can sell it for about that or more.

Thanks for all your guys help!!


----------

